# 30-06 55 grain



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

i am looking at getting a yotie rifle and am considering 30-06 with a really light load. i kno there is a 55 grain(point out any others to me) and am wondering how they perform. has anybody used a 06 with a very light load for coyote hunting and is the availibility of the the light loads hard to come by. also how is the recoil with a 55 grain compared to like a 22-250?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

There is no 55 grain 30 cal bullet. The bullet you have heard about is the Remington Accelerator, which is a 22 cal 55 grain PSP inside a plastic sabot. However the 110 grain V-Max is a deadly coyote gun, hard on fur, but a solid 500 yard coyote gun if you feel inclided to make that long of a shot.


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

are there any lighter loads than 110 for 30-06. the reason i am kind of on a budget and am kinda lookin at a rem 710 if there are any varmint loads for an 06.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Albert, Rem 7400 is right about the sabots. i'll add that the sabots are very eradic. I would suggest not going with the 30-06 for a varmint rifle, unless you just want them dead and aren't saving furs. It is more of a deer sized cartridge. If you are looking for a dule purpose rifle go with a 243, 25-06, 260 etc. If your looking for a budget gun go with a stevens aka. savage, just look around. looking never hurts.
xdeano


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

i have done more reading and searching and i think the 243 will be better, i am thinking about the hornaday 58 grain or nosler 55 grain.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

they are both great choices!!! good decision.  It will definitly give you the range you are looking for. good hunting. 
xdeano


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Can't beat the 58 grain V-Max for making stuff dead, but it is also a little hard on fur. :-?


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

i have shot quite a few coyotes with my 30.06 and it really ruins the fur. i shot one in the head and it blew the whole back away. most of the coyotes i have shot with it have 10-12 inch exit holes and 2-3 inch intrance holes. i would definatly look at another gun.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

Albertahunter said:


> i have done more reading and searching and i think the 243 will be better, i am thinking about the hornaday 58 grain or nosler 55 grain.


if ur goin to shoot at long ranges, ull be much happier with a 70 or 75 grain ballistic tip. the 55's loose their poop and fall or get eratic out there.

in every caliber, there is a bullet that works the best. the 243 is best around 70-80. the 270 is 120-140 and ur '06 is best at 150-170. any shorter and u loose sectional density, much longer and u can loose stability and alot of speed.

the smallest bullet isnt always (and usually isnt) best.


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

I've used the Accelerator bullets for 30-06 and 30-30. I don't have any complaints with either one out to 200+ yards. I've never had a coyote or bobcat run when I shot them with these bullets. They don't do very well in high wind, but what bullet really does? I'd give them a try if I were you... :sniper:


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

i had heard that these were outlawed???? i heard wrong? somethin about the lack of rifling marks on the bullet in case u murdered someone with em..............

that could have been bs tho.......


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

i donno if that would be true because a shotgun could kill somebody just as easily as a rifle could.


----------



## n8line1978 (Dec 21, 2005)

Why do you think a bigger bullet is sometimes better *pennsyltucky* I'm not attacking you let me add. I'm just wondering because I was thinking about trying my .270 after hearing about a few people that prefer the bigger bullet. What type of a bullet would you use? Would you want like a soft point or a Nosler Partition? One that would exit or one that would possible shred and stay inside? What would do the least damage?


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

a 270 is almost always gonna go clean thru a smaller animal like a coyote. i cant imagine a situation under 200 yards when it wouldnt. even if it went in one end and out the other. a 130g bullet of any type is pretty hefty for a varmint.

the heavier bullet theory of mine is because of better ballistics. the higher coefficient makes a more acurate downrange shot, and the carried mass makes clean kills out to a longer distance. 
so its a heavier bullet in the same caliber. i wouldnt suggest a 270 for varmints unless u dont care that u can fit a volleyball in the exit wound. 
u could use a stronger bullet for the 270. like an SP bonded, so it doesnt expand very much, and u may be able to salvage the animal.

get a 243. shoots flatter, faster, cheaper, and easier on ur shoulder......


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

94silverado said:


> i donno if that would be true because a shotgun could kill somebody just as easily as a rifle could.


a neighbor of mine swore they were illegal one day in conversation. but he is a know it all. so i just thot id ask but i didnt think he was right.


----------



## n8line1978 (Dec 21, 2005)

Gothcha.....thanks.


----------

